# Most used Pro Tools Commands



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

In case there are new members that come in who don't know whether they should switch to pro tools from another DAW...Learning pro tools is a cinch. 

1. Tab to transient is your dearest friend.

2. Multi-tool will save you lots of time as well

3. The most used commands you will find yourself utilizing are:



ctrl/cmd + shift + N = New Track (use ctrl/cmd + arrow right and up and down to select your track types)
ctrl/cmd + M = Mute region (highlight a region and press this, it will be muted!)
ctrl/cmd + E = split region (splits region at insertion point)
ctrl/cmd + F = Fade
ctrl/cmd + L = lock region (very useful for a track which you've edited and do not want moved)
ctrl/cmd + 8 = Beat Detective
F1 = Shuffle mode
F2 = Slip mode
F3 = Spot mode
F4 = Grid mode

Use the Alt key to spread the same plug-in across all tracks, set all tracks to record enable, etc.

You really can run a session with very few commands ^_^

(anyone else feel free to chime in)

p.s. pro tools is not a big evil scary monster, just the price =P.


----------



## biigniick (Jan 26, 2010)

other than the ones listed before, i use several other commands that make my life easier.

with keyboard focus on the edit window
R = zoom in
T = zoom out
Q = zoom to start of region
W = zoom to end of region

F7 + F8 = mulit-tool (also apple + 7. . . i think)

shift + option + 3 = consolidate region
- makes a single audio file of your regions

apple + k = export region
- takes a region from your play list/edit window and makes a continuous audio file outside your current session. it is useful because it will make stereo interleaved files and can change bit depth and sample rate if needed.

shift + apple + U = select unused regions/audio files
followed by
shift + apple + B = delete selected audio files
- this combination can be VERY dangerous, but very useful if you have a large session that is finished being mixed and needs cleaned up for archival. it selects all files currently not used in your final mix and then deletes them from the hard drive. THIS ACTION IS NOT UNDOABLE!

- nick


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine most used Pro Tools command is definitely the *space-bar* (play/stop).
After that F5, F6, F7 and F8 and the one you've already mentioned.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

"Stop that 0dB white noise"? dunno the key for it, there's a few users looking for it though...

with apologies; any of you guys had problems with this?

Nathan.

>


----------



## jseitzbsu (Mar 26, 2009)

In addition to those above, the more key commands you learn to minimize using the mouse, the more efficient you will become at using the program. You could probably learn one a day. 

Along with using the space bar to play/stop, I use CMD-Spacebar to start recording.

Another favorite is CMD+[ or CMD+] to zoom horizontally. Option+CMD+[ or ] to vertical zoom incrementally


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

planetnine said:


> "Stop that 0dB white noise"? dunno the key for it, there's a few users looking for it though...
> 
> with apologies; any of you guys had problems with this?
> 
> ...


I've had this happen to me. I was working with an Mbox on ProTools 7.4 a few months ago at work here and for a long time I would get bursts of white noise. I narrowed down the problem to be something with the output because you can record and print in protools while its happening and the white noise wont affect it. I tried a new USB cable but that didn't work. I actually just got a different mbox and shortly after upgraded to protools 8 and I haven't had the problem since. The mbox is the only hardware I've seen this happen with. Hope any of that information helps.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

In addition to the helpful list of key commands I'd like to throw in my bread and butter keys.

(with focus keys active)
A - cut/remove left of playback head
S - cut/remove right of playback head
command + T - cut/remove all but selection
D - create fade from playback head to the beginning of the region
G - create fade from playback head to end of the region
P and ; - move playback head/selection area up and down tracks

and a BIG +1 to tab to transient


----------



## jseitzbsu (Mar 26, 2009)

planetnine said:


> "Stop that 0dB white noise"? dunno the key for it, there's a few users looking for it though...
> 
> with apologies; any of you guys had problems with this?
> 
> ...


Are you using a MBox with a laptop? I once got some pretty weird performance when I wasn't using the laptop power supply. 

Otherwise, given your drivers are right for the version and platform, I would try to run the Digidesign Tech Support Utility. Then, Reboot.


----------



## Al Swenson (Aug 30, 2009)

+1


0bazooka_joe0 said:


> ...(with key commands active)...
> P and ; - move playback head/selection area up and down tracks


and also ctrl+e will zoom to edit selection (and again to go back)


----------



## Ford.P (Dec 24, 2007)

mine would go like this

CTR+S to save 
ESC to scroll through tools /with combination F5-F8
F2, F4 for toggling slip and grid modes
F12 to record
Ctrl + <num pad>. to Stop recording
B to split region 
R, T and E for zooming
and arrows for navigating

...and of course CTRL+C CTRL+V and CTR+P


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Another one i like is option+f - zooms selection to fit the screen

gotta use up all the real-estate you can!:mooooh:


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I like to work with the preference insertion follows playback "off" and it used to get turned on without apparent reason and it drove me crazy.

I found out the shortcut for turning this on and off was the letter N which was easy to press accidentally while pressing the spacebar for playback. So there you go:

Toggle insertion follows playback on/off: N

and I also use a lot the smart tool for quickly making region fades:

Selecting the smart tool: press f6 & f7 simultaneously


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

Excellent thread. Very useful stuff here. I've been using Pro Tools since vers 5 and still don't have all the key commands down!!


----------

